# Problema con Equipo de sonido Philips



## fabper (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola amigos de foro, como estan? un placer saludarlos... Tengo un problema con un equipo Philips Mod.: FWM592/55 antes no arrancaba verifiqué su placa y habia rastro de que calentaba una parte de su fuente, le cambie el transistor que calentaba y arrancó perfectamente pero calienta bastante el transistor que le cambie, el transistor es el Q910. Alguien me puede iluminar con este problema. Si alguien tiene la placa quisiera saber el valor de R922. Muchas Gracias y un saludo afectuoso para todos.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 19, 2010)

hola fabper
tiene disipador...
bueno pon aunquesea un diagrama para poder ayudarte mejor 
saludos tatajara


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

fabper dijo:


> Hola amigos de foro, como estan? un placer saludarlos... Tengo un problema con un equipo Philips Mod.: FWM592/55 antes no arrancaba verifiqué su placa y habia rastro de que calentaba una parte de su fuente, le cambie el transistor que calentaba y arrancó perfectamente pero calienta bastante el transistor que le cambie, el transistor es el Q910. Alguien me puede iluminar con este problema. Si alguien tiene la placa quisiera saber el valor de R922. Muchas Gracias y un saludo afectuoso para todos.


 

Si me pasas los datos de los componentes de la fuente y algunos semiconductores mas puedo ayudarte, tengo varios circuitos de philips FWB XXX pero no justo el tuyo!!


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola!!
Q910, R922, R923, C909 y Z905 Forman un regulador de tencion.
El emisor de Q910 se conenta a otro regulador de tencion U901 (LM1117-3,3V) y esos 3,3V van al pin8 de CN607. 

Q910 = BC547C
R922 = 10 OHM
R923 = 1K5
C909 =  220uf/50V
Z905 = 10V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

DANIEL 38 dijo:


> Hola!!
> Q910, R922, R923, C909 y Z905 Forman un regulador de tencion.
> El emisor de Q910 se conenta a otro regulador de tencion U901 (LM1117-3,3V) y esos 3,3V van al pin8 de CN607.
> 
> ...


 

Daniel , si tenés el diagrama de la fuente y del amplificador , subilos que siempre suma 

Gracias

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Oct 20, 2010)

Aqui les dejo el diagrama de la fuente

Hola 2Metros, aqui dejo el esquema del ampli


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

Pandita . . . ponelos más grandes plis


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Oct 20, 2010)

Aca les dejo el manual de servicio lo que pasaba es que es muy pasado.

   http://www.mediafire.com/?71zdm1rocvjv7nv


----------



## fabper (Oct 22, 2010)

como estan amigos.. dentro de estos dias subo algunas fotos de la placa, muchas gracias por la ayuda. Saludos......


----------

